# High schoolers drafted by NBA can play in college



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Keeping NCAA eligibility possible
> 
> Rule: High schoolers drafted by NBA can play in college
> 
> ...


It doesn't look as if Charlotte wants a HS player. With this I think are options should be, 

1. Luol Deng
2. Devin Harris
3. Andre Iguodala


----------



## gobobcats04 (May 14, 2004)

*posting at the Charlotte.com's boards...*

thanks for posting your link to this site over at the Charlotte.com 
"Charlotte Bobcats" board. This is a great site, and I wouldn't have found it had you not of mentioned it over there. Anyways, thanx for mentioning it and Go Bobcats!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Thank you and welcome, the more the better. If there is anyone else you know who would be interested in joining send them over. Go Bobcats! Hey who do you have the Bobcats taking for the 4th pick?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

A first round pick delays his rookie contract by going to college. I don't think we'll ever see a player declare for the draft, get drafted, and then go to college. At least not anymore.

I think Larry Legend did it.


----------



## gobobcats04 (May 14, 2004)

Personally, I believe they will draft Deng (if available). Bickerstaff was quoted last week in an article by the Charlotte Observer's Rick Bonnel as saying that they WOULD NOT be considering drafting a HS'er with their #4 pick. So, I can rule out Shaun Livingston and J.R. Smith. Then, you have Okafor and Howard making up the top 2 picks. So, that leaves for a #3 and #4. Out of all of the other potential draftees, I like Deng the best....so, I always say that they will draft Deng as more of a hopeful statement than anything else.....


----------

